
Watch a Robot Dog Herd Sheep on a New Zealand Farm - Osiris30
https://futurism.com/the-byte/robot-dog-herd-sheep-new-zealand
======
imglorp
Is that merely remote control or autonomous?

First of all, herding involves reading livestock's intention, predicting where
they'll go next, and stepping towards them in a way that nudges them in the
right direction. Watch a video on actual sheepdog work: search for "herding
trials". The human instructs the dog at a high level: circle around, drive the
herd, round up stragglers, or peel some individual off the herd. Pretty sure
Boston isn't up to this level of image recognition and goal planning yet. It's
like guarding a shooter in basketball.

Also, on a biology level, the dog mostly moves the animals with body language
and gaze. Sheep infer a threat from how the dog is staring and react. Pretty
sure Boston doesn't have the stare down either. The sheep might get accustomed
to a bot that wasn't reacting with them.

